# Stevie Wonder



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

On a lighter note....

What a great talent!

One of my favorite tracks by this superb artist. 



 (sorry Synchro







)

I was born in Lil' Rock,

Had a childhood sweetheart,

We were always hand in hand.

I was hightop shoes and shirt tails,

Suzy was in pig tails,

I know I loved her even then.

You know my papa disapproved it,

My mama boohooed it,

But I told them time and time again,

"Don't you know I was made to love her,

Built a world all around her"

Yah! Hey, hey, hey.

She's been my inspiration,

Showed appreciation

For the love I gave her through the years.

Like a sweet magnolia tree

My love blossmed tenderly,

My life grew sweeter through the years.

I know that my baby loves me,

My baby needs me,

That's why we made it through the years.

I was made to love her,

Worship and adore her,

Hey, hey, hey.

All through thick and thin

Our love just won't end,

'Cause I love my baby, love my baby. Ah!

My baby loves me,

My baby needs me,

And I know I ain't going nowhere.

I was knee high to a chicken

When that love bug bit me,

I had the fever with each passing year.

Oh, even if the mountain tumbles,

If this whole world crumbles,

By her side I'll still be standing there.

'Cause I was made to love her,

I was made to live for her, yeah!

Ah, I was made to love her,

Built my world all around her,

Hey, hey, hey.

Oo baby, I was made to please her,

You know Stevie ain't gonna leave her, no,

Hey, hey, hey.

Oo wee baby, my baby loves me,

My baby needs me,

Hey, hey, hey.

OO my baby loves me....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree Paul, great talent. Bit worried about you though, Stevie Wonder, Pans People?


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

No problem Paul, any excuse to promote one of the most influential talents is ok with me. I must say that my favourite track is "Lately" from Hotter Than July.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

synchro said:


> No problem Paul, any excuse to promote one of the most influential talents is ok with me. I must say that my favourite track is "Lately" from Hotter Than July.


Awesome album. 'Innervisions' is another favourite - I love 'Living for the City'


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Songs in the key of life,

Now I want to go home put some music on, instead of being stuck at work, thanks guys !


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one has to be my fav


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pugster said:


> this one has to be my fav


I agree .... fantastic song .. and how cool is that band?

And check out the watch as he plays the keyboard


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The man is a genius.

One of my all time favourites:

Superstition

He is also a fantastic drummer and played most of the drums on his songs.

When he was doing superstition in the studio, the producers wanted his voice to sound angry. Stevie is apparently an extremely nice guy and never gets annoyed at anything.

The producers thought up a way to get him annoyed, and the sound they were after in his voice:

every time they started a take they'd wait until a minute or so in and tell him it was crap for some made up reason! They did this time after time and nothing, Stevie just kept saying, "Sorry, I'll try harder this time".

Apparently it took _all day _to get him annoyed!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

pugster said:


> this one has to be my fav


Sorry, I took so long to post that you got in before me!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rondeco said:


> This one ranks right up there with I Was Made to Love Her , Uptight


Yes, that is also a great track Ron









I'm surprised no one has mentioned Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok so what album did he play ALL instruments on ??

No prizes, but I am sure that on at least one of his albums he played everything


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

synchro said:


> Ok so what album did he play ALL instruments on ??
> 
> No prizes, but I am sure that on at least one of his albums he played everything


Talking Book (1972).


----------

